# New Quincy Compressor / Taig Update



## 65535 (Mar 1, 2010)

Taig update after compressor pics.

After seeing Will's new Quincy (a serious beauty) I found one in my price range so I snagged it. It's a pretty sweet piece. Model X2.

















Ok so it's only 3/4 HP max. single cylinder and 100psi cont. But it's my Quincy.


The Taig is doing well, cleaned it up in anticipation of the motor that's arriving this week. 3/4 HP 3PH 1725RPM. Also getting a 1HP VFD in this week. As well as a very nice looking used Brown & Sharpe .001" 0-100 1" travel dial indicator. She'll be running soon. Did I mention it's a Baldor motor, I have stock in that company.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome!

Looks very small, but then compared to your lathe it actually looks about right with the rest of the setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 2, 2010)

Keep going like that and before long you'll have an entire machine shop built into your table! :laughing:

Maybe you need to add one of these?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 2, 2010)

Awsome! Can't wait to see all the progress on the Taig. :twothumbs Love those minis & I want one someday.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well the motor came in, with some damage to the fan guard. . I contacted the seller asking if he would be able to replace the guard or a partial refund to cover the purchase of a new guard. At any rate, the motor is otherwise great, brand new 3/4 HP. Spins freely.

Sure makes the lathe look small.











Here's some hi-res. (4000x3000) of the damage.

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh291/x65535x/IMG_0027.jpg

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh291/x65535x/IMG_0032.jpg


----------



## precisionworks (Mar 4, 2010)

> the motor came in, with some damage to the fan guard.


That's pretty common, unless the seller bolts the motor down to a piece of plywood - which most do not. Good news is that the guard removes with only three screws & it's made of thin sheet metal - beat the guard back into shape using a BFH & it will function as good as new. I've straightened quite a few eBay motors that looked much worse than yours ... when the motor weighs 100#, the guard really suffers 

Most of the fans are plastic and don't get damaged when the guard gets bent. If your fan does have broken off pieces, Baldor can supply a new fan at low cost.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 4, 2010)

It was shrinkwrapped tight to a piece of ply. But at any rate, I'm sure it wont matter to much anyway at all since the motor is 3x what's needed so the load will be super light.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 5, 2010)

VFD arrived, motor works amazingly, VFD works great too, if you can live without NEMA 4 enclosure I'd recommend the Fuji/GE Mini-300.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## 65535 (Mar 6, 2010)

VFD arrived and set up. In the videos the Carrier Frequency is set at 15khz. What do you guys run at?

Accel to 60Hz (1725RPM) 6 sec





Decel from 60Hz (1725RPM) 6 sec





Ramp Up/Down to 90Hz (6 sec accel 6 sec decel) 1.5x nameplate RPM.





VFD readout set to Hz.





Control you get with a VFD. Should be good for TPG work on small parts.

Thinking a foredom grinder may find its way into my garage one day and get a holder to mount the hand piece on the lathe cross slide. 





My glorious wiring job. 






System works great, can't wait to get the pulley bored next week and the motor mounted.

And here's my nice little dial indicator.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 6, 2010)

Opps - you need to please re-size the pics to max. of 600x800.

I run my VFD's at about 6 or 8 Kz.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm having issues with photobucket apparently, all the photos are 800x600, BUT photobucket has been randomly resizing them it would appear.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 7, 2010)

Pictures are fixed.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 7, 2010)

Pictures are not fixed yet - at least not all of them. I tried on my Linux/Ubuntu/Firefox box and also on my wife's Vista/IE box, and the one picture is still HUGE


----------



## darkzero (Mar 7, 2010)

I still see the huge pic too even after refreshing. If I enter in the pic's URL in my browser it still comes up as 4000x3000.

I've had that same issue with Photobucket too. Sometimes even if you delete the pic & upload the same pic resized smaller with the same file name so the link's url stays the same it won't update even though it shows the smaller pic in you Photobucket gallery. 

What works is deleting the pic from photobucket, upload the new resized pic as a different file name so the url changes. But then you have to edit your post with the new url.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 7, 2010)

Now it should be fixed, checked on 3 devices, two computers one iPhone. I'll resize pics before uploading from now on, online resizing is apparently not very reliable. Live and learn.


----------



## wquiles (Mar 7, 2010)

65535 said:


> Now it should be fixed, checked on 3 devices, two computers one iPhone. I'll resize pics before uploading from now on, online resizing is apparently not very reliable. Live and learn.



Yes, it is fixed now :thumbsup:


----------



## 65535 (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been noticing sometimes my drive refuses to put out 230V and hits 226V but refuses to go up. Is that normal. I mean in the grand scheme of it probably isn't affecting performance, and under heaving load it might boost it to keep power, just curious.


----------

